# Installing FreeBSD on VMWare Fusion 3



## catapost (Apr 30, 2010)

Hi everyone,

I'm new in BSD and still learning how to use it, so now I'm currently using it on Fusion 3 in my MacBook. I'm following the handbook for the installation and using KDE GUI. 

So, I'm stuck when I wanna configure my network setting. Whenever I select it, it said that my platform is not supported (I'm using Airport as the primary connection, but I've configured the VMWare network adapter setting to bridged connection directly to my Airport). I have no problem using this setting in my Windows 7 virtual machine.

I've already tried as much as I can, and googled it, but still didn't find the solution

Thanks for your help.


----------



## paean (Apr 30, 2010)

I believe I had a similar issue in VMware Fusion 2. I set the VMware network adapter to use a NAT'd connection. Try that first and see if you can get connectivity.


----------



## catapost (May 4, 2010)

Today I just found the solution.

Since I use wireless as my internet connection. I change the VM setting to Airport bridged connection. And then, I add some lines on my /etc/rc.conf. Because there is gateway in my connection, I use gateway_enable syntax and also I add netmask (which previously I didn't realize it matters so much) to my ifconfig. Of course, the network setting in KDE still doesn't recognize my platform, but who cares. I am connected

Thanks for the response  I am preparing to learn more with freeBSD


----------

